# Event id: 6008-the previous shutdown was unexpected,event id 1076-0x805000f



## helping_hand81 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a windows server 2003 std edition sp1 running symantec antivirus 10.x as a parent server. Server is restarting frequently. In the system event log event id:6008, "the previous shutdown was unexpected".event id 1076 unexpected shutdown reason code:0x805000f. server is not creating the memory dump file eventhough i enabled the otpion. unable to debug the error.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Could be:

Heat

Bad power supply

Faulty power source (is there an UPS in the loop?)

Flaky program or service


----------

